

Astronauts to enjoy out-of-this world coffee with ISSpresso machine - kakashi19
http://www.wired.co.uk/news/archive/2014-06/14/isspresso

======
andor
Here's a nice marketing video about the development of the machine:
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=78rxgkC9naA](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=78rxgkC9naA)

